# ¡La foto del día!



## Tatito

Wow!! Que detalle hereje... me encantan este tipo de fotos... muy buen encuadre y los colores me encantaron tambien... felicitaciones

PD: era un perrito bastante ladrador, pero al menos con la pelotita en la boca se quedo quieto... jejeje


----------



## El_hereje

Gracias Tato! :banana:

Sólo esperá que se me vaya la pereza y empieza a usar alguna de las cámaras digitales que por la casa andan rondando jajajaja, es que como el celu lo tengo siempre a mano, pues, lo uso a él jajaja :bash:

Bueno, algunos perros pueden llegar a agobiarlo a uno! jajaja y más sí son ladradores y saltarines! de ésos que siempre quieren jugar, 24 horas al día jajaja! yo tengo uno! me deja loco jaja

Abrazos!


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Muy buenas todas las fotos que han subido aqui !! 

Me rio de la gata, del perro (o perra) esperando atención y de "Manuelita", realmente se ve enorme :lol:

Muy buena la idea del hilo Herejekay:


----------



## manzal22

que hermosa la foto del perro jeje ....


----------



## espectro

que lindas fotos, tipo national geographic! jaja 
ah falta la del perro corriendo al fotográfo que si lo alcanza se lo traga entero :lol:


----------



## Tatito

:lol::lol::lol:^^^^:lol::lol::lol:

No lo dirás por el tamaño del fotógrafo, no?? :lol::lol:


----------



## manzal22

Mi Demente Perra jaja


----------



## manzal22




----------



## Tatito

Que linda bicha, Manzal22... felicitaciones!!!


----------



## manzal22

gracias tatito esa foto es muy vieja ...ella ahora tiene 8 meses esta como un toro de grande jajaja ...no tengo camara por el momento


----------



## El_hereje

Linda perrita Manzal!

--------------------------------------------------------

Hombre en Marte...

:lol:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Hereje ¿esas fotos son todas tuyas? Muy buenas. ¡Felicitaciones!
Me gustan mucho los tonos de color y la nitidez de los pequeños detalles.
¿Es usted PRO o AMATEUR?


----------



## El Alemán

Muy buena idea la del thread.

Me encantan las fotos de perros, asi que muy buenas.

Y Hereje muy buen laburo el tuyo con la camara.


----------



## El_hereje

Gracias muchachos! y como siempre digo, me alegra pila que les guste!

Emilio, sí bien soy Diseñador de sitios web, y en mi siempre fue nata una cierta creatividad jajaja, y claro, manejo algunos programas de diseño, con la cámara es otro cantar, soy 100% amateur, y además, por vago todas las fotos acá subidas las he sacado con el celular jajaja, sí son mías Emilio. 

Abrazos!


----------



## dosmundos

*Mas perritos*


----------



## manzal22

dosmundos said:


>


jaja que lindos perritos ...


----------



## SebaFun

El portal de las mascotas??? Exceptuando la foto del hombre en marte sino hereje me mata:lol::lol:
Me encanto esa toma hereje,realmente muy pero muy buena.
Impresionantes todos los aportes tatito y manzal!!!kay:


----------



## espectro

me muero con los perros jaja me encantan tus cuscos dos mundos jaja a proposito
el otro dia iba caminando por 21 de setiembre y carlos berg y al pasar por el edificio de la proa me acorde de vos que decias invitabas a tomar mate mientras pasaba el 17 jaja


----------



## dosmundos

espectro said:


> me muero con los perros jaja me encantan tus cuscos dos mundos jaja a proposito
> el otro dia iba caminando por 21 de setiembre y carlos berg y al pasar por el edificio de la proa me acorde de vos que decias invitabas a tomar mate mientras pasaba el 17 jaja



Algún día...... algún día..... algún día creo que no será posible :lol:


----------



## manzal22

La mejor hinchada del paraguay ....


----------



## El_hereje

Excelente foto Manzal!!!!

Se parece a la hinchada del Manya! :lol:

Abrazos!


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisima esa foto de la hinchada mas grande del paraguay manzal.
Por cierto,habia tremendas fotos de las hinchadas de nuestro pais con un angulo similar a ese


----------



## manzal22

Que casualidad yo soy hincha del manya en uruguay ....Aguante el Carbonero !!!


----------



## manzal22

una del manya


----------



## El_hereje

Esaaaa!! que hinchada carajo!!!!

Manzal es de los míos!!!! jajaja

Abrazos!


----------



## dosmundos

*Seguimos con la temática*


----------



## manzal22

emm estaba un poco al pedo jodiendo con mis fotos en photoshop jajaja ....


----------



## manzal22




----------



## manzal22

*Concierto de la Vela Puerca SAN BERNARDINO - PARAGUAY*


----------



## manzal22

*POR DIOS QUE ANECDOTAS QUE TENGO DE ESE CONCIERTO ....*

ACA LE GENTE DELIRANDO CON LA VELA !!! EN EL ANFITEATRO DE SAN BER


----------



## espectro

^^ buenisima la ultima del anfiteatro. me gusta mucho


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenas todas Manzal!

-------------------------------------------------------

En el DVD 2 del Tour 2007 de Héroes del Silencio (reunión tras once años de separación, donde dieron 10 únicos conciertos en gira mundial) se puede apreciar en varios cuadros que salimos toda la banda (5 nomás jajaja, Javier es un pibe de Montevideo que conocimos en el viaje, pero los que fuímos en barra éramos 4, mi hermano y dos amigos nuestros) que fuímos a ese histórico concierto, dejo justo ese fotograma ya que en ésta imagen se nos ve posando con el increíble escenario de fondo, (ya después con 40 mil personas colmando el recinto no se nos podía ver jajajaja) foto que se perdió ya que mi hermano perdió el celular en el concierto, y no nos quedó registro alguno de ese inolvidable día! 

Abrazos!


----------



## Tatito

Muy buena Nacho... me pregunto como se las habrá arreglado el chico de las muletas en medio del pogo... :nuts:

Cambiando totalmente el angulo de la informacion (jejeje) les dejo aca una que saque hace un tiempito de uno muy muy olvidado...


----------



## manzal22

CHIAA que buena la foto de heroes jajajaa ...Por que todos pierden sus celulares en los conciertos de heroes ????....jajaja Tengo un amigo que fue a el concierto que fue en bs as y e asaltaron unos pibes primero le preguntan si era uruguayo no soy paraguayo ah flaco ( conste que mi amigo es un gordo enorme jajaa ) y que tenes en el bolsillo ?? nada le dice naa paragua dame todo lo que tenes , y le dio todo a los chorros pero por suerte se quedo con su pasaporte .....jajajaa


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^^^ 

Jaaaaa que mal che!!! jajaja y bue! eran 40 mil monos ahí en el concierto jajaja, pero a nosotros no nos intentaron robar nada, ni ahí en en las calles de Baires, y eso que andábamos por cualquier lado, de día, de noche, donde fuera, es más, todo el mundo nos gritaba "uruguayos!!!!!" "aguante Peñarol/Nacional" sólo porque andábamos con el termo y mate jajajaja!

Excelente foto Tato!!!! realmente está OLVIDADO!!! está hecho pomada!! y la botella en la rueda de atrás es para anunciar que se vende??? :nuts:

Excelente foto!

Abrazos!


----------



## dosmundos

Tatito said:


> Muy buena Nacho... me pregunto como se las habrá arreglado el chico de las muletas en medio del pogo... :nuts:
> 
> Cambiando totalmente el angulo de la informacion (jejeje) les dejo aca una que saque hace un tiempito de uno muy muy olvidado...


Me acuerdo de las clásicas camionetas Fordson, pero no recuerdo haber visto nunca tractores..... donde la sacaste ?


----------



## Tatito

^^^^ Ese cadaver fue encontrado en la zona de Sayago señor Lisandro, en el frente de una especie de taller mecanico. Yo ni conocia esa marca te digo la verdad, lo registré porque lo vi asi esquelético y me llamó la atencion 

Un abrazo




.


----------



## dosmundos

^^
Gracias por la info, Señor Tatito.

Las camionetas Fordson fueron muy características. La última vez que fui a Uruguay todavía vi varias. Seguro que tu ojo de lince podrá hacerle un disparo a alguna de las que subsisten.

Ahi van 2 ejemplos :


----------



## dosmundos

*Hablando de tomates*


----------



## manzal22

jajaja buenisima la ultima foto , tengo una parecida a la penultima foto 
Buee de Autos no entiendo mucho pero esto se hizo aca hace mas o menos 1 mes en la plaza exibicion de autos antiguos


----------



## espectro

que buenas que estan los autos antiguos que muestran gente felicitaciones!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Sin palabras!


----------



## Tatito

ilignelli_1990 said:


> Sin palabras!


Eso es bueno o malo?? jejeje


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^

Ídem! jajajaja

A ver sí alguna te gustó loco jajaja

Abrazos!


----------



## dosmundos

*No sabía donde postear esta foto porque el "Adiviná donde está" es para fotos uruguayas y este es para fotos sacadas por nosotros....

pero como la(s) foto(s) son muy impactantes la posteo aquí y hago una combinación de adivinanza-foto del dia... 

alguien sabe qué es esto ?*


----------



## Santi92

*^*


Te hubiera tirado que se trata de GIB, pero me pa que le erré por unas cuantas centenas de quilómetros. :tongue3:

Muy buena toma Lisandro, una enfoque bastante raro y que deja que librar a la imaginación, muy auxiliado por el juego entre las luces, las siluetas y las penumbras que de eso se desprenden. Por cierto, ¿qué es lo que está abajo de la pista, entre los pilares?





.


----------



## dosmundos

^^
lo que hay debajo de los pilares es un estacionamiento debajo de la pista del aeropuerto de Madeira (Portugal) :nuts:










y la cabecera de la pista.....


----------



## El Alemán

OMG!!!!!! ese avion te vuela si te agarra plantando la sombrilla!!!

Nunca me imagine que fuera eso jaja.


----------



## El_hereje

WOW!!!!!

Esa playa es la mejor del mundo!!!! Yo amo los aviones!!!!

Hay un vídeo... ahora lo posteo jajaja!

Buenísima Dosmundos!!!

Abrazos!


----------



## El_hereje




----------



## SebaFun

Dios mio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Que impresionante,quisiera una vez en mi vida visitar esa playa.
Realmente impresionante.


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno,mi foto de piria despues del incendio


----------



## El_hereje

Y por qué la cara triste Seba? Los incendios son buenos para los bosques y montes, arriba!!! jajaja

Muy buena foto loco!!!

Abrazos!


----------



## Santi92

Los incendios veraniegos son de por sí cíclicos, prácticamente. Además, se ve que en la _pic_ había llovido no hacía mucho, a juzgar por el cielo encapotado y el particular verdor de los arbustos por sobre la tierra tapizada de hollín.

A propósito, eso me hizo acordar que en el último viaje a Piria, en la aerosilla pude ver un incendio chico cerca del Cerro del Toro. Elocuente foto, Seba.​


El Alemán said:


> OMG!





El_hereje said:


> WOW!





SebaFun said:


> Dios mio!


Continuando con el _off-topic_, me acordé que de hecho, en GIB sucede algo similar a la peculiaridad portuguesa.










Eso que ven ahí es la Avenida Winston Churchill del enclave británico de Gibraltar, ubicado en una pequeña península al sur de Andalucía. La misma liga al enclave peninsular con España.

La pista del aeropuerto gibraltareño atraviesa enteramente la península de este a oeste, interponiéndose en el curso de la Avenida Churchill. Por motivos que desconozco, se sorteó este obstáculo con un paso a nivel y semáforos, los cuales impiden el tránsito de peatones y vehículos cada vez que un avión aterriza, como la foto ilustra.

:crazy:​


----------



## manzal22

puta un avion pasa asi de cerca y me meto debajo de la tierra les tengo un terror a estas cosas ...eso que vivo a unas cuadras de un hospital militar aca en sajonia - paraguay y cada vez que un helicoptero desiende me empiezo a poner como loco y quiero entrar debajo de la cama .............EM SI NOSE POR QUE ....NO SE SI POR CAGON JAJAJA PERO LES TENGO UNA FOBIA


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

y para viajar loco?? jajaja

Yo amo los aviones!!!! :banana:

Santi!!!!!!!! JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

No conocía eso!!! me dejaste con la boca abierta!!! jajaja

Más bien parece una uruguayés eso!!! jajajaa pasar una pista de aviones haciendo cruce en una autopista es muy fuerte che!!! jajaja

Abrazos!


----------



## manzal22

para viajar ?? ni locoooooo jajajaja ....el partido de argentina vs paraguay alla en baires ibamos a ir en omnibus pero a mi amigo se le paso por la cabeza ir en avion para llegar en 1 hora u 2 y recorrer mas ....ni loco acepte me quede en casa a ver por tv jajajaja ....eso que el avion primero va por montevideo y despues pasa a baires ....

Pero buee algun dia tengo que vencer ese miedo del orto por que estoy loco que quiero conocer ciudades del continente viejo claro que ahora no por que no tengo un peso jajaja pero algun dia nomas ....jajaj


----------



## manzal22

*A ver Quien adivina donde que queda esto jajaja ...*


----------



## SebaFun

La hermosa asuncion??????

Hermosas fotos manzal y santi,realmente hermosas fotos e impresionantes peculiaridades.


----------



## dosmundos

Santi92 said:


> La pista del aeropuerto gibraltareño atraviesa enteramente la península de este a oeste, interponiéndose en el curso de la Avenida Churchill. Por motivos que desconozco, se sorteó este obstáculo con un paso a nivel y semáforos, los cuales impiden el tránsito de peatones y vehículos cada vez que un avión aterriza, como la foto ilustra.
> 
> :crazy:


La semana pasada estuve en Gibraltar unas pocas horas. Estoy armando un thread y lo subiré ni bien pueda. Lo del aeropuerto es alucinante, por decir algo.


----------



## El_hereje

Qué grande ésas ardillas! la rompen! son adorables!!!

Gracias a los dos por las fotos, están excelentes!

Abrazos!


----------



## El Alemán

Tal cual las ardillas son lo mas.


----------



## dosmundos

*Buenísimas las fotos de las ardillas y.... un recuerdito de viejos tiempos*


----------



## dosmundos

*Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............*


----------



## palmares

Espectacular esa foto Dosmundos


----------



## El_hereje

Igualita a la helada que cae en el fondo de mi casa :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Excelente foto Dosmundos!!!!

Abrazos!


----------



## dosmundos

Gracias caballeros !! 
Dia lindo para salir al fondo de la casa a tomar mate... :colgate:


----------



## Santi92

*^*

¿Eso es en Cantabria?

Te quedó bueno el contraste entre el pasto seco y la atmósfera tormentosa que todo lo envuelve con su alba capa. Así como el juego cromático que hace la misma con el bosque circundante y, en particular, el degradé captado en donde el mismo parece diluírse entre el cénit. Lo cual, en conjunto con el solitario y no reconocido camino por los Posicionadores Globales, le terminen de imprimir un aire de misterio e impotencia ante la omnipresente soledad reinante.

Muy buena, Lisandro. Me quedó preguntar qué hacías ahí, por otra parte.​


dosmundos said:


> *un recuerdito de viejos tiempos*


Junto con _Cebollitas_ y el _Pato Darkwing_, eso en los '90 era una masa.​


----------



## dosmundos

Santi92 said:


> *^*
> 
> ¿Eso es en Cantabria?
> 
> Te quedó bueno el contraste entre el pasto seco y la atmósfera tormentosa que todo lo envuelve con su alba capa. Así como el juego cromático que hace la misma con el bosque circundante y, en particular, el degradé captado en donde el mismo parece diluírse entre el cénit. Lo cual, en conjunto con el solitario y no reconocido camino por los Posicionadores Globales, le terminen de imprimir un aire de misterio e impotencia ante la omnipresente soledad reinante.
> 
> Muy buena, Lisandro. Me quedó preguntar qué hacías ahí, por otra parte.​


Es en alguna parte de Aragón. Llevaba a mi familia a conocer Zaragoza, el 25 de diciembre de 2005 :colgate:




> Junto con _Cebollitas_ y el _Pato Darkwing_, eso en los '90 era una masa.​


Forma parte de la infancia de mis hijos y de una gran cantidad de foristas uruguayos...... hno: que viejo soy....


----------



## dosmundos

*Se rrredetían los autos de la calor, mire....*


----------



## manzal22

jajajaja que buena la foto ....


----------



## manzal22




----------



## manzal22

Que noche !!!


----------



## veka-15

dosmundos said:


> *Se rrredetían los autos de la calor, mire....*


Excelente foto !!! kay:


----------



## Tatito

*Seguimos con los bichos*










PD: Muy buenas las anteriores gente!!!


----------



## El_hereje

Buenísimas todas gente!!!!!

Jajajaja, la del bichito ese está muy bien Tato!

Abrazos!


----------



## Tatito

*Me reflejo en tu parte mas calma...*


----------



## El_hereje

A la pucha Tato!

Impecable foto!!! mil gracias!

Abrazos!


----------



## dosmundos

Gracias manzal, veka, hereje y tato.....

J*der Tato.... sin comentarios :nuts:


----------



## veka-15

Tatito said:


> PD: Muy buenas las anteriores gente!!!


como me gustan las vaquitas ... a esta altura del año empiezan a aparecen ... en mi casa ya encontre un monton ... y la pavota de mi hija les tiene miedo ... cuando ve una empieza a los gritos ... :lol: y yo le digo "cuidado que te va a comer .... "


----------



## veka-15

Tatito said:


>


que buena que quedo esta foto !!! 
el amor te tiene inspirado ...


----------



## El_hereje

*Viento.*


----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause:
Felcitaciones a todos porque estan poniendo unas fotos increibles,realmente muy buenas que hasta verguenza me da poner alguna mia
:lol:


----------



## nico...u13

*veranoo*

Les dejo este hermoso atardecer rochense. Espero les guste


----------



## El_hereje

UUUYYY!!!

Excelente foto Nico!!!

Qué lindo los palmares de Rocha! pronto pasaré por esa misma ruta una vez más! :cheers:

Seba! no jodás! subís fotos carajo!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Abrazos!


----------



## Tatito

veka-15 said:


> que buena que quedo esta foto !!!
> el amor te tiene inspirado ...


Jejeje... las musas estan en el aire primaveral que se avecina... 



SebaFun said:


> :applause::applause:
> Felcitaciones a todos porque estan poniendo unas fotos increibles,realmente muy buenas que hasta verguenza me da poner alguna mia
> :lol:


Seba dejate de locas vergüenzassssssss y pone fotossssssssssssssss

Hereje, muy buena cheeeee.... que colores!!! :nuts:

nico: excelente!!! a "palmares" le va a gustar esa foto... jejejeje... quedó increible realmente


----------



## dosmundos

Hermosa foto Nico !!! 

Y me sumo al referendum para que Seba suba fotos


----------



## palmares

Que hermosos esos atardeceres en los palmares


----------



## espectro

Ese atardecer con las palmeras está impresionante ademas los colores me gusta y lo nitida de la foto.


----------



## nico...u13

muchas gracias a todos, la verdad que viendo esto, y con el día feo que tenemos hoy, dan ganas de que venga el verano ya, yo me sumo también, dale seba no te hagas el humilde y subite una jaja


----------



## manzal22

Rocha se parece mucho al chaco paraguayo ....esta hacia el norte de uruguay ???


----------



## nico...u13

siii, sería el nordeste del uruguay


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Le pifiaste Nico jajaja

Es el Sureste del país jaja

Abrazos!


----------



## nico...u13

jajjajaja tenes razón hereje, mi mapa mental me re falló terriiblemnte, es el sureste, perdón , perdón


----------



## dosmundos

*Para pasar la tarde, nada mejor que la cabecera de pista de un aeropuerto...... o no ?*


----------



## espectro

^^ Excelente que aeropuerto es ese? es como en Rio que podés ir hasta la cabecera de la pista perfectamente.


----------



## dosmundos

El Prat, en BCN 

es interesante sobre todo cuando ya están encima tuyo :nuts:

esta tiene un poco de zoom, pero no mucho.....


----------



## El_hereje

Excelentes Dosmundos!!!!

Amo los aviones! acá hay que hacer un curso para ver alguno! 

Abrazos!


----------



## Tatito




----------



## arac

Buena foto Tatito!! Eso es un malvón ¿no?
Me gustan los petalos, parecen aterciopelados.


----------



## SebaFun

^^:banana::applause:


----------



## palmares

Esa foto Tatita esta alucinante


----------



## Tatita

Gracias a *todos* por los comentarios. Les cuento que tampoco es para tanto, :lol::lol: la foto en el extremo derecho sale quemada, me pasó con unas cuantas. Nos tocaron unos dias de mucho sol y sin parasol esta jodido, :lol::lol: de todas maneras es de buena educación ser agradecido..., gracias nuevamente y me alegro que les gustara... hasta la próxima...


Saludos.


Sho.-




.


----------



## Tatita

Porque lo prometido es deuda, aqui va una nueva tandita de Portugal..., ya no tengo mas de tranvías Ale :lol:

*Oporto*









*Oporto*









*Lisboa*











Salutes.



Sho.-




.


----------



## espectro

^^ Que belleza, mucha gente mira raro portugal, pero es un pais que tiene un arquitectura increible, ademas de sus clasicos y viejos tranvias por sus calles empedradas, tanto Lisboa como Oporto la llevan en su paisaje.
Una hermosura muchas gracias..... me gustaron jeje ya las tengo en la pc aunque esten con firma para mostrarle a mi viejo.


----------



## Ger_man

Debe estar lindo eso para hacer un paseo, no sé por qué siempre me gustaron esas ciudades europeas con calles y veredas angostas. Buen aporte kay:
Saludos.


----------



## Tatita

Me alegro que les gustaran, como bien decís Ale tienen una arquitectura muy rica. Los desniveles en el terreno le dan a las dos ciudades un toque muy especial. Personalmente me gusto mas Oporto, pero Lisboa no se queda atrás. Con tiempo, si tienen ganas, ya armare otra tandita sin tranvías. 


Saludos


Sho.-



.


----------



## espectro

^^ dale yo espero, otra cosa si tenes razon es mas pintoreszca Oporto por su relieve, ahora que bien quedo conjugada la parte moderna de lisboa con la vieja, no pierde armonia, la vi en fotos de una amiga que vive alli y quedo muy bien planificada.


----------



## Tatita

*Sant feliu de Guixols, Cataluña*











Saludos. 



Sho.-




.


----------



## SebaFun

ODIO LOS TRANVIAS!!!!!! sea en portugal, jamaica o en disney world, me parecen super antiesteticos con esos cables.

Hermosa ciudad portugueza, lo unico los cables.

Y esta ultima foto simple pero dice mucho y puede tener varias interpretaciones:droolsi creen que no se lo que digo preguntenme alguna de las interpretaciones)


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Excelentes fotos Tatita:yes:, te pasás ! 


Los Tatitos la rompen, realmente :applause:.


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenas Tatita!!!










Abrazos!


----------



## SebaFun

^^:drool: Con lo que extraño la playa esto es un crimer!!!!

Exelente toma nacho, re linda esa imagen:applause:


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Espectacular toma Nacho !!! :banana: 


Qué playa de Rocha ?






PD: *.* :lol:


----------



## El_hereje

Jajajajaja, gracias locazos!!! ññ jajajaja

Es un amanecer en Punta del Diablo, sorry la calidad, es con el celu, y en un estado etílico no recomendado jajajaja!

Abrazos!


----------



## El Alemán

Que ganas de ir a Punta de Diablo!!! excelente foto Nacho.


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^

Yo igual! la verdad que siempre lo extraño, es un muy lindo lugar, tiene su encanto, y ahora en pleno Verano... uufff... mejor ni hablar jajaja!

Gracias Martín!

Abrazos!


----------



## espectro

^^ Muy buena la foto pero ojo con el estado etilico, no sea que.... :lol:


----------



## El_hereje

Qué me cayera al agua decís? :lol::lol::lol::lol:

No no no, sí acá sigo vivo, todo bajo control! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Abrazos!


----------



## Tatito

Que bueno ese atardecer locooooooo... en estado etilico?? ppppfff... ni quiero imaginar las que sacás si estas sobrio... jejeje... 

Un abrazo.-


----------



## Tatita

^^:applause::applause::applause: muy buena foto!!! es mucho preguntar que camara tenes?¿...


Salute.


Sho.-


.


----------



## [email protected]

Cómo le va Doña Tata! Pero cómo no, tengo una Kodak Z1275.

Gracias por los aplausos, viniendo de alguien con su pericia, es un honor! jejeje


----------



## Tatita

Mire usted la Kodak, quedó muy linda la toma Pablito!!! kay:

Gracias por lo de la pericia, pero muy poquito sé aún, por ahora es casi todo mérito de la cámara. :goodnight

Salute.


*.*


----------



## Ger_man

Qué buena que quedó la del helicóptero kay: , ¿de quién es, de la fuerza aerea?


----------



## [email protected]

Gracias, el heli es de la Aviación Naval. La Fuerza Aérea les dio de baja hace rato ya.


----------



## espectro

^^ Pablito ese fue el coptero que le dono las fuerzas armadas de HK a UY, no?


----------



## SebaFun

Hermosa foto pablonchokay:


----------



## [email protected]

En realidad se los compró a un costo bastante bajo, junto con un lote de repuestos. La AN recibió 5, de los cuáles sólo queda uno operativo y la FAU llego a tener 12, pero nunca volando simultaneamente, se adquirieron 6 en 1997 y luego llegaron otros más.


----------



## El_hereje

Abrazos!


----------



## SebaFun

^^Que fotaza!!! Hermosa foto, y hermosa flor.

Que te gusta mas nacho, los estambres o los pistilos?:lol:


----------



## arac

Lindo hibisco! Tenés que proteger la flor del sol de la tarde así te dura más :crazy:


----------



## Tatito

Muy buena Nacho!!! Terrible nitidez che... kay:


----------



## Larobi

¡Nacho, qué preciosura! Hermosa la flor y la foto  Gracias por compartir


----------



## espectro

Nachitoooooooo! bien ahí, decime que cam tenés? que impresionante!
le regalaste esa flor a alguien? o sigue la sequía?


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^^^

Jajaja, sí corto esa flor mi viejo me mata!!! jajajajaja

Ahí vamos, a ver sí llueve de una vez por todas en estos lares... desde la Navidad que no cae ni una gota... jajajajajajaja

No es la cámara, es sacada con el celular!


Gracias gente por los comentarios!

Abrazos!


----------



## [email protected]

Muy buena loco, terrible macro!!! jajaja


----------



## romanito

Excelente hilo y las fotos en general son magnificas.


----------



## manzal22

que fotazas las anteriores!!!

BUE TENGO OTRA FOTO CAPTURADA POR MI HERMANA QUE ESTUVO POR MONTE ... ESPERO QUE GUSTEN DE LA FOTO ..


----------



## El_hereje

Gracias por los comentarios gente!


Uuuufff, muy buena foto Manzal!!!

Felicitaciones a tu sister!

Gracias!

Abrazos!


----------



## SebaFun

Que hermosa foto manzal!!!!!!

Tu hermana una genia, me encanto esa vista, por cierto, con esos faroles hasta el edificio del anexo se ve elegante, deberian poner de esos en todo montevideo


----------



## manzal22

Gracias por los comentarios muchachos , mi hermana ni sabe que me estoy robando sus fotos jajajaja


----------



## manzal22

Disculpen la calidad de la imagen ...estaba caminando por mi barrio y vi estas palomas todas juntas como no tenia mi camara saque mi celular hice zoom y salio esto jaja ...


----------



## SebaFun

^^Que lindas palomitas!!!

La verdad que tu hermana es mejor fotografa, pero no sabemos porque lo tuyo fue con celularkay:

Mil gracias por la foto, me encanto, lo de arriba es broma


----------



## manzal22

SebaFun said:


> ^^Que lindas palomitas!!!
> 
> La verdad que tu hermana es mejor fotografa, pero no sabemos porque lo tuyo fue con celularkay:
> 
> Mil gracias por la foto, me encanto, lo de arriba es broma


jaja gracias ...


----------



## Yazzo

Buenas fotos, manzal!!

[email protected], acá les dejo una que saqué con el celular la pantalla del televisor, Canal 4 (noticiero) el 16/2/2010. Atiendan donde hay una falta de ortografía



Abrazos!!


----------



## veka-15

^^ que atento estabas ...!!!

Pd: que buen tenerte de vuelta en el foro ... besos :hug:


----------



## Ger_man

El canal 4 siempre tiene faltas de ortografía en los gráficos del noticiero, y ni hablar de los problemas de redacción que tienen. hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## El_hereje

Por Dios!!!!


:bash::bash::bash:

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Gracias!


Abrazos!


----------



## espectro

*de acuerdo!!!*

+1 yo tambien estoy contento que Yazzo haya vuelto :banana:



veka-15 said:


> ^^ que atento estabas ...!!!
> 
> Pd: *que buen tenerte de vuelta en el foro *... besos :hug:


----------



## manzal22

*RECOLETA - ASUNCION*


----------



## SebaFun

^^Hermosa foto!!!!!!:drool: Ahora si manzal me tapastes la jeta como se dice aca:lol:

Por cierto, me tienen harto con esta pelicula argentina, no vivamos pendientes del otro lado del rio...vivamos y valoremos nuestras cosas, si, somos hermanos y amo argentina, pero ver tv uruguaya es como ver la de alla y eso me hace odiar un cacho mas algo de nuestro pais.


----------



## manzal22

Otra Foto madein Paraguay ...Esta a unos kilometros de Asuncion....Todos los Creditos a su Autor !!!


----------



## SebaFun

^^OMG!!!! Que hermosos cerros, hermosa foto.

Cual es el punto mas alto de paraguay y cuanto mide manzal?


----------



## Good_boy

El punto mas alto de Paraguay es el "Cerro Tres Kandu" con 842mts.


----------



## SebaFun

^^Gracias por la respuesta, es muy alto, aunque parece de menos, su base debe estar a varios metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar


----------



## manzal22

Eso debe quedar en el chaco no ? En donde queda Good ??


----------



## manzal22

Buee creo que no hace falta que les diga donde esta esto no ??


----------



## SebaFun

Palacio legislativo de Monte!:banana:
Hermosa foto, felicitaciones a tu hermana nuevamente?

Gracias manzalkay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Esas estatuas y los detalles que las acompañan hacen de la imagen, algo agradable. Muchas gracias por compartirla manzal22. Saludos.*


----------



## manzal22

Ansiosa mi perra por jugar con el niño de enfrente jajaja ....


----------



## URU_RODRI

Me hace acordar a Seba jajajaja

Gracias Tatito.


----------



## Tatito

URU_RODRI said:


> Me hace acordar a Seba jajajaja
> 
> Gracias Tatito.


^^ Jejeje... ahi vá... es un homenaje al Gatuno del Foro... 

Gracias Rodri...



.


----------



## espectro

yo tambien pensé lo mismo al ver el gato jajaja


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Bueno gente a ver si me animo a mostrarles algunas cositas mias que he hido haciendo 

Esta primera es en el sur de Francia en Carcassone, ciudad medieval con un famoso castillo amurallado










y en esa misma zona


----------



## nico...u13

que hermosura de lugar, me encanta, como saben conservar sus construcciones en el viejo continente, tenemos mucho que aprender, muchas gracias Milonguero


----------



## Tatito

Muy buenas fotos Milonguero... muchas gracias por compartirlas con todos nosotros.

Ahora otra de nuestro amigo el Gato, como mensaje de bienvenida a nuestro amigo Sebafun que regresó al grán Boliche del Foro... 











.


----------



## Ger_man

Opa, bien por Milonguero y Tatito por sus aportes.

Abrazo.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Estas son en el pueblito marinero catalan llamado Cadaqués, donde vivio casi toda su vida Salvador Dali.


----------



## SebaFun

Milonguero, que aportes, y que lugares!!!!

Tatito!!!!!!! me mori con ese gato!!!!:hug::hug: me encanta


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Mas cositas. Estas las hice en la casa de Salvador Dali.


----------



## Tatito

*Encontré a Sebafun durmiendo!!!*












.


----------



## SebaFun

^^Ay dios mio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que lindo que se ve el mininofun durmiendo!!!!!:hug:

La verdad que si lo veo en vivo me lo agarro a ese mishi porque es divino!!!!

Gracias tatito por recordar al mininofunkay:


----------



## Pablito28

Que preciosa foto Tatìn!!! :applause::applause::applause:

Abrazo


----------



## Ger_man

:lol: :lol: Me mató la foto del gato. kay:


----------



## Tatito

Gracias por los comentarios muchachos...

Pintó serie temática...






























.


----------



## Pablito28

tanta sed tenìas hoy Tatin...

Hablando enserio excelentes imágenes, no sabía que te gustaba coleccionar botellas como a mi, eso si; mi colección es mas pobre...

Abrazo


----------



## Linguine

^^


nice photos on this thread......:cheers:


----------



## Tatito

^^Gracias Pablín, me alegro que te gustaran...

Si, las colecciono hace no mucho, empecé sin mucha ambición con dos o tres de las locales nomás, pero después un viaje a Mar del Plata y otro a Barcelona, Madrid y Suiza el año pasado hicieron el resto... jejeje

Un abrazo.-



.


----------



## Tatito

Linguine said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> nice photos on this thread......:cheers:


Tranks! kay:


.


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisima coleccion tatito, muy buena idea, de botellas hay enormidad, de todas formas, tamaños y colores, con toda clase de logos.

Exelentekay:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## Pablito28

A fronteira da paz...


----------



## nico...u13

integracao jaja, muy buena foto pablito


----------



## Larobi

muy fino el detalle del color en los niños!!!


----------



## Tatito

Preciosa captura Pablíto... muy buena!!!



.


----------



## SebaFun

Hermosa foto milonguero y espectacular esa pablito:applause:


----------



## URU_RODRI

Muy buenas MILONGUERO y PABLITO kay:


----------



## Pablito28

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenas fotos gente! Milonga, Tato y Locazo! muy muy buenas!

Revisé las 23 páginas del hilo para ver sí ya había subido ésta foto (me suena haberlo hecho, ni idea de en donde)jajajaja, ya de paso revivo un hilo que no merece quedar en el olvido!

Abrazos!

_*Paz*_


----------



## URU_RODRI

Te pasastes muy buena kay:.

Bien en revivirlo al hilo .


----------



## SebaFun

Que buena nacho!!! que densa se ve san bau!!!:lol:

Impecable composicionkay:


----------



## Tatito

Que preciosa imagen Nacho!!! Parece un cuadro impresionista... que colores!!!
:applause:




.


----------



## El_hereje

Muchas gracias gente!!!

Acá dejo una más:

_*Compañeros inseparables.*_










Abrazos!


----------



## Pablito28

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:

Locazo tremendas imágenes, coincido con Tatín en que la primera parece un cuadro. 

Abrazo.


----------



## SebaFun

Me estas refregando las chelas en la cara???

Estás loco locazo, las chelas te las voy a pagar, pero no seas tan obsesivo:lol:


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^

Paaa!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

La Torre del Congreso tardó unos 6 años en terminarse, imagino que, basándose la apuesta en dicha "torre", tus chelas van a ser a muyyyy largo plazo Loca!!! hno:hno: :bash::bash::bash: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Gracias por los comentarios LOCAZOS!


----------



## dosmundos

Muy buenas todas las fotos !!! :cheers: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Para que no nos sintiéramos solos entre tanto aire nos acompañó durante unos minutos .......


----------



## SebaFun

^^Impecable foto

Que diminutos que somos, realmente se cae en cuenta de eso.


----------



## Pablito28

¡Pah, que salado!, espectacular captura Dosmundos.

Abrazo.


----------



## dosmundos

Gracias Seba y Pablito. 

Ese día hubiera querido tener un zooooooooooommmmmm de esoooooooosssss

porque debido a la hora el cielo esta particularmente congestionado :lol:

pero no todos se acercaban tanto (por suerte)


----------



## Fernando A

dosmundos said:


> Snow Route ?


Recien me doy cuenta
No se permite estacionar por la limpieza de las calles cuando hay nieve

Eso es solo en el Centro y ni me habia fijado

En la parte central de Toronto, no se puede estacionar en las calles despues de las 2.00 de la manhana para que pasen las palas a retirar la nieve.
En el Centro los residentes de la zona tienen permisos (pagos), pero supongo que en esa calle no se puede en ningun momento.:cheers:


----------



## dosmundos

^^
kay:


----------



## Fernando A

TORONTO - CIUDAD MULTICULTURAL


Miren con el fantasma que me cruze hoy


----------



## Pablito28

Me quedo con las dos hermosas rubias :happy:.

Tremenda captura Nando, muchas gracias.


----------



## Tatito

Perdoname Nando, solo puedo ver la parte izquierda de la foto... a que fantasma te referís??










:lol::lol::lol:

Muy buena foto kay:



.


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito said:


> Perdoname Nando, solo puedo ver la parte izquierda de la foto... a que fantasma te referís??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Muy buena foto kay:
> 
> 
> 
> .


:lol::lol::lol:

Saludos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

son frigidas todas esas rubias fer? mira la cara de la que viene de frente...:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> son frigidas todas esas rubias fer? mira la cara de la que viene de frente...:lol:


Quedo asi cuando vio el fantasma Cacho...:nuts:


----------



## dosmundos

Algunos países europeos están prohibiendo el uso del burka, no así las otras prendas que dejan ver la cara.

Cerca de donde vivo hay algunas que lo usan, pero no muchas.


----------



## Pablito28

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> son frigidas todas esas rubias fer? mira la cara de la que viene de frente...:lol:



Pah Cacho no embromes, para mi está más fuerte que supositorio de chimichurri.


----------



## Fernando A

dosmundos said:


> Algunos países europeos están prohibiendo el uso del burka, no así las otras prendas que dejan ver la cara.
> 
> Cerca de donde vivo hay algunas que lo usan, pero no muchas.


Creo que aca lo prohibieron en Quebec

Incluso me parece que los estudiantes varones tampoco pueden llevar el rosquete que se ponen en la cabeza (turbante) a las escuelas al igual que en la policia.
Pero aca en Ontario son muy solidarios con las demas culturas y religiones.
En este caso me parece que no lo deberian permitir 
El rostro no puede estar cubierto porque nadie te puede reconocer

Mi senora fue a hacer un tramite donde les tenian que sacar una foto para un documento y habia una de estas trapudas y no se quiso sacar la foto para que la gente no le viera la cara.
Como alternativa les pidio que le sacaran la foto en otro cuarto aparte, pero la funcionaria no se lo concedio y se quedo sin foto.
Asi que se quedo sin el documento que le habilita a tener asistencia medica.
Que mentalidad arcaica


----------



## dosmundos

^^

En España también ha habido algunos problemas en ese sentido. 
Creo que la única prohibición que hay es en lo referente a la entrada a determinados sitios públicos como ayuntamientos, policía, etc. 

No sé como estarán haciendo para viajar......


----------



## Fernando A

CIRQUE DU SOLEIL en Toronto


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Ups....

Recién la veo.... Gracias Fer !!!


Creo que son una franquicia, no es así ? Hay varios actuando por todo el mundo.


----------



## dosmundos

Hace un par de meses que estoy por subir esta foto del local de una conocida cadena que se encuentra frente a la Mezquita-Catedral de Córdoba.

Hablamos mucho en varios threads acerca de marquesinas, cartelería, luces y demás fanfarrias que pululan por Montevideo y este me parece un buen ejemplo de lo que se puede hacer.


----------



## Tatito

Uh, yo tampoco había visto la foto de Nando... muy buena!, los viste en vivo??


Que inda foto estimado Li... que prolijo que se ve ese lugar, y si, es como decís, sería lo ideal una cartelería de ese estilo para nuestros edificios.


Un abrazo estimado.



.


----------



## Fernando A

dosmundos said:


> ^^
> 
> Ups....
> 
> Recién la veo.... Gracias Fer !!!
> 
> 
> Creo que son una franquicia, no es así ? Hay varios actuando por todo el mundo.



La verdad no tengo idea
Ya no andan recorriendo el mundo como hacian antes ?

No solo los vi desde afuera....pasaba por ahi buscando fotos y les saque algunas.

Saludos




Muy linda esa callecita Dosmundos

Se ve muy tranquila y pintoresca.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Larobi

Bonitas fotos! Me impresionó la calle prolija y los carteles no agresivos ... ah, con qué poco se pueden hacer las cosas bien!!!! Deberíamos aprender ...


----------



## dosmundos

Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## Fernando A

Las cosas que veo ...
Las cosas que veo...

Por las calles de ............ ......... Toronto

Caminando por Toronto esta tarde, me encontre con alguien que estaba tomando mate.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte!!!:applause:

Realmente están muy buenas estas actividades!


----------



## alphabeats




----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause:

Impecable foto en ambos tamaños alphabeatskay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Así fue el encuentro entre José Mujica y la banda Aerosmith por DiarioContraste, en Flickr


Así fue el encuentro entre José Mujica y la banda Aerosmith por DiarioContraste, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Un aerosmith màs!!!!:banana::rofl:

Impecables fotos cacho!! la verdad el viejo se pasa! lo digo con cariño, en estos casos:lol:


----------



## dosmundos

Cómo puede salir algo tan hermoso de "eso" ? :nuts:


----------



## SebaFun

De eso no saliò, sino de su mamà, debe ser flor de mujer:drool: aunque la hija es insuperable:drool:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hasta que Don Ramón pague la renta....


----------



## SebaFun

Hasta que a Disney lo descongelen y vuelva a la vida...


----------



## nando.uy

Gol Edinson Cavani | Uruguay 3 - Argentina 2 | 131015-9017-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que foto!!!kay:

Estupendo aporte nando!


----------



## alphabeats

Viaje a la capi :nocrook:


----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause:

Muy buenas esas panorámicas, sobre todo las primeras!!!! Felicitaciones y gracias por esas maravillosas panorámicas!:drool:


----------



## El_hereje

Muy lindas panorámicas; gracias che.


----------



## alphabeats

simulacro de incendio entre bra y urus ,plus brazucas bajando a rapel + heli bra


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

impecable!!!

gracias alpha!!


----------



## nico...u13

muy buenos aporte alpha, gracias


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas fotos!!!!:applause:

Realmente excelentes aportes!kay:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

me llego un tufo a vudú tinto terrible con la ultima foto !


----------



## Tatito

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> me llego un tufo a vudú tinto terrible con la ultima foto !


No te hagas el fino Milonga, jejeje.

Además, que van a estar tomando? Champagne? :lol:


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay's government is going to set the price of weed at $1 a gram towards the second half of 2014. I wonder what the quality is out there ? por weedstache, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Marihuana por smazzarovich, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que asco!

Se ve que esa gente no tiene idea que el consumo propio era legal...

Quieren más, siempre más, ahora van a exigir fumar dentro de facultades porque es su derecho, etc, :bash::doh:


----------



## agus_southMVD

SebaFun said:


> Que asco!
> 
> Se ve que esa gente no tiene idea que el consumo propio era legal...
> 
> Quieren más, siempre más, ahora van a exigir fumar dentro de facultades porque es su derecho, etc, :bash::doh:


Consumir era legal pero ninguna manera de conseguirlo lo era, la ley como estaba antes no tenía mucho sentido. Una cosa es un exigir coherencia legal al respecto y permitir al Estado tener cierto control sobre la calidad, la producción y la comercialización y otra cosa muy distinta es exigir fumar dentro de las facultades. Ni siquiera los que fuman tabaco lo exigen como un derecho porque simplemente no lo es. Pero no voy a continuar con el off-topic porque no tiene sentido y no va a llevar a ningún lado.
Abrazo!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

APTOPIX Uruguay Mujica por Mundo33, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Tiene retención de líquido...


----------



## Gonza77

Esas garras!!!


----------



## SebaFun

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SebaFun




----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

en un diario argentino pusieron la foto de las patas solo, las uñas están tremendas, de meses sin cortar....son garras
No le costaba nada seguir siendo un filosofo sin dejar esta mancha che


----------



## MarceMustaine

Pasa que hacerse la manicura es muy de Cristina.





Na, increíble la verdad, todo bien con la autenticidad del tipo pero es poco serio no hacer algo básico del ser humano siendo que él es el Presidente del país. 

Ya va a saltar algún internacional alabándolo por eso.


----------



## SebaFun

Astori se estará tapando la nariz en realidad?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Esas no son uñas...SON VASOS!!!!


----------



## El_hereje

Todo bien con ser austero y toda la cosa, pero eso no significa que tenés que ser un sucio.


----------



## Gonza77

Comparto con El_hereje


----------



## foster.inc

..


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

El_hereje said:


> Todo bien con ser austero y toda la cosa, pero eso no significa que tenés que ser un sucio.


Personalmente pienso que, conociendo a Mujica desde que iba por las playas hablandole a un puñado de 80/100 personas y sabiendo, como creo todos sabemos, cual es su estilo de vida, pues la verdad que pror un lado no me asombra su poco interes por el cuidado personal e imagen. Incluso lo voté a sabiendas de todo eso, por que la verdad de que es algo que antes y ahora, me resulta intrascendente. Es mas, si hubiese cambiado alguno de sus comportamientos, en algun punto mu hubiese defraudado o al menos dudaría de su transparencia.
Logicamente, yo no comparto las costumbres que el tiene, que no son muy distintas a la de muchisima gente de su edad, criados con otras costumbres y habitos propias de su epoca y que viven y/o se criaron en ambitos rurales o suburbios. Creo que nadie debería asombrarse de un viejo con las uñas largas, tampoco soy quien para decir si el tipo es sucio o no por tener uñas largas, simplemente es una contumbre que no forma parte de las mias, desconozco si el jabon pasa por alli a diario y sinceramente, tampoco me interesa.
Son costumbres, al fin y al cabo, el Palacio de Versalles no tenia baños, Luis XIV o Luis XV hedían a 5 cuadras y a eso nadie le interesa (aclaro por las dudas que no estoy comparando a Mujica con ellos, es simplemente un comentario que viene al caso) ni ahora ni antes.
Yo que se, Mujica es así, por suerte nunca cambió su estilo de vida. Muchos de afuera o distraidos piensan que es todo una actuación, pero los que lo conocemos desde hace años, sabemos que él es así y aun siendo Presidente sigue siendo así.


----------



## SebaFun

Lo conocés personalmente? te reunis asiduamente con el como para afirmar que lo conocés?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

sabía que el unico que podría hacerme una pregunta así eras vos.
Logicamente, no lo conozco personalmente, es una forma de decir, los uruguayos lo conocemos muchisimo mas que los de afuera, para conocer a alguien no hace falta que sea en forma personal, y menos aun una personalidad expuesta a los medios.


----------



## SebaFun

AGUANTE GENTE!!!!!


----------



## nahura99

foto que aparecio en el instagram de uruguay natural
source


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

preciosa..esta para el hilo "cerros del uruguay"


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

asi estuvo ayer???

COINED_Montevideo_Uruguay_09 by COINED Photos, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Dificilmente ayer se hubiera estado construyendo la torre Season que hace años está terminada...

Impecables fotos muchachos!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## SebaFun

Que tormentón y que divina queda el agua con esos contrastes!!!!

Impecable foto cacho! estupendo aporte!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## Tatito

^^ Que revuelo hay desde ayer por esta botija... si alguien me quiere explicar en dos líneas qué es lo que está haciendo en Uruguay se lo agradezco, no he tenido tiempo de leer nada acerca de su visita.


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

creo que es la embajadora de buena voluntad de ONU Mujeres


----------



## Tatito

^^ kay:


.


----------



## SebaFun

Una boludez... es como decir que las mujeres no pueden llegar a ese cuorum por voluntad y méritos propios... pero bueno, yo no daba dos pesos por esa gurisa en Harry Potter y se puso buena:drool:


:lol:


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Qué linda está...en serio


----------



## Nanda35

*me pareció estupendo*

5842-R3L8T8D-650-6e8e2528980bb119f75eca296bf684df by fernanda cabrera, en Flickr


Encontré ésta foto que no sé de que año es, sé que es en Rumania y que están corriendo un edificio sobre rieles para construir una autopista


----------



## SebaFun

Eso realmente es estupendo, podría salvar muchos de nuestros edificios patrimoniales, aunque tiene un costo extra supongo...

Ahí tiene tgva que dice que no se construyen autopistas urbanas hoy en día:lol:


----------



## Randhal

bueno en Chile se hace lo mismo en el campo, y se le llama Minga, la tracción es mediante una yunta de bueyes


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Peralta by Pablo G. Fernández, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Bien que podría ser la foto del año!


----------



## Nort

Fotón.


----------



## Vaimaca

No hay duda de que los parques eólicos son fotogénicos por donde se los mire


----------



## SebaFun

Cuando no hay tantos molinos... hay algunos que están llenos de molinos y de fotogénicos tienen poco.


----------



## Nanda35

*agente! agente!*


----------



## SebaFun

Buena foto Nanda!!!


----------



## Vaimaca

Suerte que censuraron al Salvo...


----------



## martin5

Alguien saco fotos de la luna esta noche?


----------



## SebaFun

No, pero la vi, que pasaba con ella?


----------



## Vaimaca

Nada, sólo coincido la navidad con la luna llena, nada extraordinario


----------



## SebaFun

Ah si, eso si, cada treinta y algo de años se da ese fenómeno dicen...


----------



## Mercenario

Feliz Año Nuevo ! Que sea mejor para todos, hasta para los que casi me puteo cada vez que los leo, 
sería aburrido si no hay con quién discutir en los foros he !

- El primer día que entré al Foro a decir que Salto no es la segunda ciudad del país (como dice un thread por ahí) ... algunos ya pedían que me echaran y no lo hicieron ... ahora se joden ! Salute.


----------



## SebaFun

La segunda ciudad es ciudad de la costa, aunque si vamos a tener en cuenta ciudades propiamente independientes, creo que es Salto. 

Feliz año mercenario!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## SebaFun

Al horno todos con la destapada de olla de Panamá...

Alguien podría creer que en dicho país a pesar de no aumentar la población se hicieran quinientas mil torres por año? torres de no menos de cuarenta pisos...

Hay de todo obvio.


----------

